# Renewable Energy



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

US Army General Wesley Clark...

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2016/03/military-hero-rallies-farmers-fight-renewable-energy/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=2853acbf71-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-2853acbf71-296641129


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Another benefit of the Renewable Fuels Standard - it combats urban sprawl by keeping agriculture booming and therefore keeps farmland prices high. It should be the goal of everyone in congress to keep farmland out of the hands of real estate developers. As the general says, this is a long-term national security issue.

Gary


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm just not so sure ethanol is "greener, cleaner, cheaper and better".

Hydrogen is the world's most abundant resource, clean burning, and it is fairly easy to extract. Unfortunately, it tends to go BOOM in the right circumstances. There is a power plant near me that blew a generator apart due to a hydrogen explosion a couple years ago. Dang lucky it was after hours and only a handful of employees on site and no one got killed.


----------

